# Thanksgiving Dinner



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi All, I am taking the family camping for Thanksgiving in our (new to us) 25RSS. Just curious what others do for Thankksgiving dinners while camping. The oven looks too small to cook a Turkey and I'm not real crazy about dragging along a deep fryer. Any suggestions?


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

We take our Big Easy with us all season long. Works great for grilling or roasting.

http://www.charbroil.com/Series/54-95/The-Big-Easy.aspx


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Simple.

Cook the turkey at home, then cut it up and stick it in the fridge or icebox to be warmed on T-day.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

We have bought just the turkey breast and cooked it in a Dutch oven!! Just the right size with not too many leftovers to find a place for.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Break tradition....Clam Chowder!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is a few web sights I have used for such events maybe you can find something here. They have lots of good ideas for camp out cooking.

http://www.allcampgrounds.com/articles/food/campfire-cooking-recipes.html

http://recipesource.tripod.com

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,campfire_cooking_in_foil,FF.html

Also you can look for slow cooker recipes.

Some of these sights have Dutch Oven cooking also so I just hope you enjoy looking at them and find some information you can use.

Happy Camping


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We have gone camping the last 2 years for Thanksgiving with our favorite camping buddies. We have had hook ups and take our electric turkey roaster and cooked the turkey outside! Smells the campground up real nicely! 
Wish we were going this year!
have fun!


----------



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, we ended up buying a Char-Broil big easy Oil-Less turkey fryer. I put it together and seasoned it last weekend. We'll be trying it out next week at camp in Santa Cruz. Thanks for all the advice. Can't wait to get to the beach!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I have smoked my turkey in my gas grill before. Put a pan under the turkey with some water in it and a smoker pack (wood chips that have been soaked in water and then wrapped in aluminum foil with holes poked in it). Worked great and tasted better.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Weber charcoal grill. Use the indirect heat cooking method.

Grilling a Turkey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i will be doing a tripod bird with charcoal towers and tinfoil







on Saturday ................. camping at Pinch pond lancaster, pa


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

clarkely said:


> i will be doing a tripod bird with charcoal towers and tinfoil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds interesting, any links on how it's done? I imagine the tinfoil is used to help with the roasting?


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

We've cooked turkey breast in a crockpot. We do a lot of crockpot cooking while we camp so we are always searching for ideas.


----------



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. Here is what we ended up with.... great meal and lot's of fun putting it together.


----------



## Jeep Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

We camp at the beach and this will be our first in the 5th wheel. All others have been in a pop up. We always took a Honey Backed ham and a turkey breast. Last year the racoons got the the leftover ham. Wife was pretty pissed about it. 
This year I want to fry a turkey but the boss wants to do the ham and breast. Guess who will win.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

turkey fryer is always good ........

This is really good and easy as well .......... Double oven bag it and it will cook in its own juices

















cooked outside at 19/20' and it was fine....... I actually screwed it up one time thinking i should wrap in tinfoil









That created way way to much heat to quick.......


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Man!!! You folks are creative!!! My vote would be the electric roaster. (Although have done one on home BBQ in bottom of roasting pan)

WE had to many people and not enough house space, so did a ******* Canadian Thanksgiving . Did the turkey in the garage in the electric roaster, then had tables set up and ate entire meal there (complete with Moose patio lites hanging from the cealing!!!) was way easier than the house. M.V.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

We are having so much fun with our OB this year we decided to head out for Thanksgiving- if the weather cooperates. Now living in WA state you can't be afraid of a bit of rain but if the holiday includes a wind storm we will stay home.

We are still looking for the perfect park location- we are sticking with the Western part of the state- no mountain passes required. 1) if another OB family would like to join us, come along! 2) any park suggestions? We are thinking Deception Pass or Fort Ebey. Power is not a problem as we will bring a generator with us. Would prefer full hook ups but in winter it looks like we will not have water at the site in most parks.

Looking forward to sitting outside and enjoying a HUGE turkey dinner- with all the trimmings!

S


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Oops! Double tapped and got two...


----------

